# 2 nd Degree Work



## youngblood2002 (Oct 3, 2012)

I just completed my 2 nd Degree work.Wow! I now understand why all the studying was/is so important. I am motivated to apply what is now in front of me even more. I can't imagine anything that  could be better than being brought to light twice.Enough said.


----------



## widows son (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait till the thrice


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 4, 2012)

It gets even better my brother.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 4, 2012)

Ooh, it gets so much better brother and so much deeper. Patience. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## California Master (Oct 22, 2012)

You ain't seen nothing yet. Congrats on becoming a Fellow Craft Mason. Albeit a short degree, so much light is exposed to you.


----------



## RHS (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrats! Keep it up!


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats! Like has been stated already, you haven't seen nothing yet. As much as I love the Master Mason degree the Fellow Craft is my still my favorite.


----------

